# let me know when u have to potty!!!



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Lexie was easy to train. The easiest of all the dogs I've had. I always had 1 Pee Pad by the front door. There is a spray you can spray on it to make them know that that is where they go potty. I also used the spray on a spot in the yard to go potty. That way she associated the 2. Once she was good at going to the door, i took the pee pad away and she didn't mind it because the spray wasn't there and she didn't want to pee there. She is now 5 years old and still goes and sits at the door or rings her bell with her paw that I have around the doorknob.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I heard that before you take your pup out, you should take your pup to the door. Have him sit. And praise him like he did something right. Then go out. Do this everytime you take him out and he should get the idea quicker that he should go to the door.

That is what I did with Lucky and he started making his need known...though I think with him it was between the 3rd and 4th month before he made himself clear.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I'd first have him checked for a UTI just to make sure there's nothing medically amiss. 

I used Poochie Bells to train Brandy and they worked great! I hung them on the doorknob, took her muzzle in my hand and used it to ring the bells. Then praised her, "Good Bells!" before letting her outside. 

Within a week, she was ringing the bells on her own.


----------



## MaxE (Apr 2, 2006)

well, before we walk outside, Max ALWAYS sits at the door by himself so that i can put his leash on. then we walk out. he knows we're going outside to potty. other than when i walk him to the door and show him the leash to let him know we're going outside he wont give a warning or let me know hes gonna potty inside. he sits or lays at the door all the time by himself, which is what to me means go potty, but to him hes just laying there and relaxing. should i restrict his use to the door area to only "potty time" area? is there any other option than the bells, b/c i have a feeling that he will ring it at anytime just because he wants to play with it or just to go outside. will this happen?? if i had the bells, i would only really want him to ring them to go potty...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I think three months is still young for this.... If I remember right (it's been 4 months since Samson was 3 months), we were still making lots of trips out. He didn't show much in signs that he needed to go... Sometimes he'd circle and sniff, but he did (and still does) that a lot even when he didn't need to go. And yeah, he still sits at the door because he likes the sunshining through the window.

I think as he gets older, you just learn to sense it a little more. Somehow, I just know when he wants to go out....


----------



## goldencity (May 26, 2005)

3 months is still very young- stick with it, you just have to keep taking them out at every oppertunity. 
Just as you think they will never learn, they seem to get the idea. Just like kids!


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

Phoebe is 3 almost three and a half months oold and she has not had an accident for 3 wks. she goes to the door and either barks or rings the bell(if the door is closed) she started out by whining at the door then I was afraid my husband would not hear her so I told her speak each time she went out and she would bark then later I heard about the bells and she just picked right up on that. I rely on her, do not worry at all now. I do use a crate.
Each time I took her out I would stress potty so she would learn the word and would praise her and give her a little biscuit when she got back in the house until she had it good then we stopped the biscuits for that.
I had another Golden and he was trained by 10 wks. but the breeder who had him had already started paper training.
Your baby will pick up on soon! It is so wonderful when you get past that. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

If only all dogs were as easy to train as my irish Setter Boots was. He NEVER went in the house. He was flown into Austin, Tex from Missouri and he had been home probably 20-30 minutes and he squatted. I told him NO and took him outside and he went. About 30 or so minutes later (he had just ate and drank) he went to the back door, stood there and looked at me at the table. I opened the door, we went out, he went potty and went right back to the door to go in. I have trained lots of dogs, and some have been easy (KayCee and Hunter caught on very soon), but never in my life has there been on that cuaght on like Boots. Just one No and quick trip outside and he understood and never went in the house.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Otto was potty trained in about 4 days. Sure he had the odd accident here and there but potty training was the easiest thing for me to teach him. I would pick him up to get him outside, put him down on the lawn and say "Go Pee". After a couple of weeks, I tried to see if he could hold it long enough to walk outside but he peed on the carpet. It was the only time he ever peed on the way out. I tried to get him to bring me the leash which worked well but I wanted him to bring it to me to say that he has to pee. Instead, he just wanted to be outside playing 24/7 and would bring the leash to me every 5 minutes. I ended up having to hide the leash from him.


----------



## mrod (Apr 12, 2006)

Maggie will be 8 weeks tomorrow and she was pretty easy to potty train. Don't get me wrong we still have an accident here and there, but for the most part she is good. She will go sit by the door and whimper or just go sit by the door. To start the trianing we were just carrying her outside because she was scared of the steps, but then I wanted her to walk to the door so she knew where we go to go outside. She picked up on it very quickly. Now if we have been outside playing she will go to the door sometimes just to go play and not potty. I have to learn how to break this habit so we aren't taking her out every 5 minutes.


----------

